# Is it true or an old wives tale you must not feed your dog pork liver?



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi i was just wondering if its ok to fed your dog cooked pork liver, i bought some to make liver cake with which i dissposed of in the rubbish some time ago and it was never used as was out of date when i went to cook it, but a fellow dog walker more or less bit my head off when i said i had bought pork liver and said NEVER EVER give this to your dogs even if cooked, i know now uncooked pork can be dangerous carrying a parasite which makes dogs vomit which i did not before but still dont understand why the dog walker advised me to only feed my dog cooked lamb or beef liver and NEVER PORK as surely cooking kills any parasites, can anyone explain why or is the fellow dog walker just being over cautious.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

If we can eat it I don't see why dogs can't. Also as a raw feeder my dogs have pork - trotters, ears, tails and pork bones. The parasite you are talking about is destroyed by freezing for a few days and if the pork liver is from a butcher it's very unlikely to have this parasite anyway - so I think it's an old wives tale.
My dogs favourite meat is pork but as it can be fattening they only have it a couple of times a week.
In the old days (showing my age here) there was a saying that you should "never eat pork unless there's an R in the month". Now I realise those months are the cooler ones and in those days people didn't all have fridges, so they avoided pork in the warmer weather and I think some of the suspicion with pork still exists. 

Beef, if fed to dogs raw and before being frozen can also carry a risk but it's very rare and I belive only one dog has ever died from it in the UK. All the same I always pre freeze beef that's shop bought.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Pork is only risky if it is sourced from dodgy forgeign farms - where the poor pigs are forced to live in disgraceful conditions their entire lives. 

If you're buying it from a local butcher or from the supermarket, then it's fine - especially if you're going to cook it anyway - because it's intended for human consumption.


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok Thanks been making my liver cake with New zealand lambs liver but may buy other liver in the future.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Liver is high in vitamen A and should not be overfed! a little won't harm them but don't over do it!
Mine love it! but it does tend to give them the runs so I don't tend to give it much!


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

it doesnt affect mine at all his toilet is fine, i freeze it and use it once a week for flyball training and dog shows in show season, and sometimes take some out walkies


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

SmokeyRabbit said:


> it doesnt affect mine at all his toilet is fine, i freeze it and use it once a week for flyball training and dog shows in show season, and sometimes take some out walkies


I use to use the liver stick for training and that didn't bother mine either! but feeding em liver as a meal did!


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

mine has tinned butchers twice a day plus mixer, have to be careful as too many additives make him hypoactive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

SmokeyRabbit said:


> mine has tinned butchers twice a day plus mixer, have to be careful as too many additives make him hypoactive.


I feed Nature diet (but on Rinti at the moment) for dry I use Arden Grange - but jst looking at switching that to Fish 4 Dogs! which is said to be very good for dogs with allergies!
DT


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I feed Nature diet (but on Rinti at the moment) for dry I use Arden Grange - but jst looking at switching that to Fish 4 Dogs! which is said to be very good for dogs with allergies!
> DT


That Fish4Dogs does look good. It's almost as expensive as Orijen though, and I think I'd rather feed that.

I suppose Fish4Dogs would be better for allergies as you say.


----------

